# Something wrong with my plant



## Rasta_man (Sep 14, 2014)

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1410692090766.jpg
View attachment 217353
View attachment 217352
Something wrong with my plant and i dont know what is it botom leafs are like brown Please Help !!! [emoji53] [emoji20]


----------



## Rasta_man (Sep 14, 2014)

More pic View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1410692244119.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2014)

Well, for one thing your medium is way too wet. What is the white stuff on the bottom leaf on the last picture? Do you have good air circulation? What is your plant planted in?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2014)

I believe that you have mold.  Look at the white on the stem where it goes into the soil.  I believed that your soil is too wet because it is too dense as it has nothing added to aid drainage like perlite.  Soil that cannabis is planted in needs to have good drainage properties as marijuana needs to go through wet and dry cycles to pull O2 into the roots.  What exactly did you plant in?  Does your container have holes in the bottom?

You are going to have to transplant this and fast, but you are going to need better soil.  Let us know what you have available to you and we will help get your plant back to health.


----------



## Rasta_man (Sep 14, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I believe that you have mold.  Look at the white on the stem where it goes into the soil.  I believed that your soil is too wet because it is too dense as it has nothing added to aid drainage like perlite.  Soil that cannabis is planted in needs to have good drainage properties as marijuana needs to go through wet and dry cycles to pull O2 into the roots.  What exactly did you plant in?  Does your container have holes in the bottom?
> 
> You are going to have to transplant this and fast, but you are going to need better soil.  Let us know what you have available to you and we will help get your plant back to health.


My plant has hole in the bottom to drain it , i add calcium with has  inside
N
N03-N
Ca

The white stuff is what i use to drop ph i add it to soil because in my country i cant get the liguid  one
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1410719876989.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2014)

Let your plant dry until it is almost wilting, then water again and then let dry again. When you stick your finger in the soil up the you second knuckle, if it is dry then you can water.

 I think that will help a lot. Make sure you have a fan blowing on your plant too.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2014)

I still don't understand what you planted your plant into?  Where did you get the soil?  What does it have in it?  The soil is very dense and I do not believe that it is going to give you the wet and dry cycles that the plant needs.  The soil needs to be light enough so that as it dries out it pulls oxygen into the dirt for the roots.  You really need to amend the soil with something like perlite so it is lighter and does not stay so soggy.  Also, I don't think that one hole is enough.  Put some more holes in the container.  I like to have some holes around the perimeter of the pot at the bottom to aid in drainage.  

How do you check your pH?  If you add lime to your soil, you will probably not need the pH stuff.  Also, I have never seen a product to adjust the pH that turned the stem white like this.  I still suspect mold or the disease called damping off, although that usually happens with seedlings.  Why are you giving it calcium?  What else are you feeding it?  Vegging plants also need P, K, and micro nutrients.


----------



## Rasta_man (Sep 15, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I still don't understand what you planted your plant into?  Where did you get the soil?  What does it have in it?  The soil is very dense and I do not believe that it is going to give you the wet and dry cycles that the plant needs.  The soil needs to be light enough so that as it dries out it pulls oxygen into the dirt for the roots.  You really need to amend the soil with something like perlite so it is lighter and does not stay so soggy.  Also, I don't think that one hole is enough.  Put some more holes in the container.  I like to have some holes around the perimeter of the pot at the bottom to aid in drainage.
> 
> How do you check your pH?  If you add lime to your soil, you will probably not need the pH stuff.  Also, I have never seen a product to adjust the pH that turned the stem white like this.  I still suspect mold or the disease called damping off, although that usually happens with seedlings.  Why are you giving it calcium?  What else are you feeding it?  Vegging plants also need P, K, and micro nutrients.


The soil i bought in store , can you tel me please all the names of nutrients so i can buy them, thanks alot, im gona make some more holes ,


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 15, 2014)

ur root zone needs air bro---it's not just about the holes for drainage---the soil needs to be more fluffy for drainage and air---not densely compacted---add some perlite to the mix---squeeze the sides of the pot to allow some air into the root zone until u can find a good mixture of fine and course medium to grow in


----------



## Rasta_man (Sep 15, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> ur root zone needs air bro---it's not just about the holes for drainage---the soil needs to be more fluffy for drainage and air---not densely compacted---add some perlite to the mix---squeeze the sides of the pot to allow some air into the root zone until u can find a good mixture of fine and course medium to grow in


Ok i will buy some perlite and mix with soil than i will see wht hapens , sorry this is my first time growing , do you know any good nutrients wht should i buy


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2014)

Nutrients will not help your plant at this time. I can't take them in it is TOO WET. It is drowning.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2014)

The burned tips indicate too many or too strong of nutrients.  I would not recommending anything either until you get the soil less compacted.  They will be fine without food for a bit.  Getting air to the roots is your most important thing right now.


----------

